# Membership jackets



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Who's getting their Lyft membership jackets?


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Who's getting their Lyft membership jackets?


Anyone with over 1000 rides who's still active, I guess. That's what I understood in the email.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Who's getting their Lyft membership jackets?


My Lyft jacket was hot pink and 3 sizes too small. You don't want one..trust me.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ordered mine.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Just ordered mine. If that sucker is pink I'm burning it.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

The photo on Facebook was of a black jacket. I signed up, and I should hit 1000 rides tomorrow night or Saturday. It's not really the season for jackets here in Southern California anymore, but hey; free stuff!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

It has a pink arrow in the back pointing down and it says "insert tips here"

J/K who has one? Show it off!!!


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

They should give black jackets to drivers who mostly drove prime time, and pink ones to those that didn't.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They might just partner up with meundies and start offering pink underwear.

Sorry..shouldn't give them any ideas.


----------



## RONNIES226 (Jun 23, 2016)

It's Black with a small grey lyft patch on the left breast and a 1K patch on the right arm


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine says: "I'm with Stupid" pointing towards the passenger seat.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

"<----- I'm with Cheapskate"


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I got mine when they first gave the offer. Haven't worn it yet.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Ordered medium by mistake. Need to swap for a small.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

They're definetly not pink and they are really nice. It took almost 2 months to get mine and now it's over 100 degrees lol but it's really nice, seems very high quality and foe a fat guy like myself it's very slimming lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What size do you guys get?

I'm about to hit 1k, probably next week

Wear anything from M to 2XL depending on item, on account of shoulder width (mostly an L torso with XL shoulders)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Would have been nice if they didn't put the Lyft emblem on it. Haven't looked at mine yet to see if I can remove it. Been hangin in the hall closet for months now.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I just started driving for uber. I'm curious if I'm also allowed to drive for lyft or is there business conflict?

Also, I do have a nice jacket I bought at a thrift store but it's an airline jacket with continental airlines logo patch. I'm thinking of removing this logo and sew an uber logo patch instead. So where can I find the patch or who can custom make it for me?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I just started driving for uber. I'm curious if I'm also allowed to drive for lyft or is there business conflict?
> 
> Also, I do have a nice jacket I bought at a thrift store but it's an airline jacket with continental airlines logo patch. I'm thinking of removing this logo and sew an uber logo patch instead. So where can I find the patch or who can custom make it for me?


Yes u can drive for both. I wouldn't waste your time or money on the patch idea


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I called some custom patch makers and told me they can't make it as it is patented but UBER is coming up with patches (so I was told) so that people can just sew them on to their favorite jackets.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I called some custom patch makers and told me they can't make it as it is patented but UBER is coming up with patches (so I was told) so that people can just sew them on to their favorite jackets.


Just wear the Continental dude

It might even cut down on the crap you get from uber paxholes, if you can make it seem real


----------



## cwongsta (Aug 2, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> I got mine when they first gave the offer. Haven't worn it yet.
> View attachment 45952


Is it xl?


----------

